
Field Init Shorthand Stabilization Just Landed in Rust - hulkaad
https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/pull/39761https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/pull/39761
======
cpburns2009
I think the URL is wrong. All I see is:

> There isn’t anything to compare.

> We couldn’t figure out how to compare these references, do they point to
> valid commits?

